# اسئله واعطال فى المخرطه ,



## خيرى محمد . (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

اول شئ شكرا جداا للأخوه الذين ساعدونى فى طرح موضوعى السابق والمبتدئ بيتعلم :75:

اليوم اشتريت مخرطه جديده ولكن وجدت بيها شئ اول مره اشوفه ولا افهم ماذا يفعل او ما الغرض من وجوده الا وهو Gusher Coolant Pump صورته فى المرفق اول شئ هذا الشئ موصل ببورد الكهرباء ومكتوب عليه بيانات مثلا الفولتيه الخاصه به والقوه بالحصان ولكن غير معروفه 1/4 ما تعنى القدره 1 / 4 حصان وما يفيد معرفه ذلك فى هذه الشئ وكذلك الفولتيه وباقى البيانات وهل موجود ذلك الشئ فى كل المخارط او الالات عموما ؟؟ ولو مش موجود فما سبب وجوده ؟؟

دا اول شئ ثانى شئ كانت المخرطه تعانى من عطل فى الدبرياج

هل من الممكن ان يشرح لى احد كيف يسير دبرياج المخرطه او المقشطه او الدبرياج للالات بصفه عامه وهل هو يشبه دبرياج السياره او الدراجه البخاريه ؟؟ ولو يشبهاا فما وجه الشبه ؟ لاحظت من قبل فى المقشطه مثلا الموتور يعمل و الدبرياج هو الذى يجعل الاله تدور اى عندما ترفع يد الدوران ينضم الدبرياج فتدور الاله اريد تفسير واضح وهل يوجد انواع من الدبرياج للألات ؟؟ 

اسف على الاطاله وشكرا جداا


----------



## خيرى محمد . (3 نوفمبر 2009)

؟؟


----------



## خيرى محمد . (4 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لا اعلم ماذا يحدث هذا ثانى مووضوع اضعه ولا اجد ردود 33 مشاهده ولا رد


----------



## خيرى محمد . (4 نوفمبر 2009)

?????????????


----------



## المتكامل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك المخرطه اولا و ثانيا اعتقد انها مضخة التبريد و للتاكد يمكنك تتبع الانابيب الموصوله بها


----------



## خيرى محمد . (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك جداا اخى العزيز لردك ممكن التوضيح لو سمحت ,,


----------



## المتكامل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم يمكنك تتبع الانابيب الواصلة الى المضخه و الخارجة منها فهي تدلك الى اين تصل و ماذا تغذي وكما قلت لك اعتقد انها مضخة تبريد لاقلام القطع ................


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,, 

اخى العزيز اولا اشكرك جداا على سرعه استجابتك ومتابعتك للموضوع ثانيا هل توجد هذه المضخه فى جميع انواع المخارط ؟؟ ولو هذه المضخه معطله كيف يمكننى اعاده تشغيها سؤال مهم .. من اين تحصل المضخه على سائل التبريد 

شكرا جداا


----------



## المتكامل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ان مضخة التبريد موجوده بكل المخارط و المكاشط و الفوارز وغيرها من الالات القص و الفرز و تعمل هذه المضخة بمجرد دوران القرص ويمكنك فحصها اذا كانت لا تعمل كهربائيا بتفقد قاطع التشغيل الذي يعمل بتماس ميكانيكي مع القرص و فحصها ميكانيكيا بتنضيف المواسير وطالما انها جديدة اعتقد ان مواسير التبريد نضيفه اي لا يوجد بها رايش و مكان حوض سائل التبريد دائما يكون تحت جسم المخرطه فهو يضخ من الحوض عن طريق المضخة الى خرطوم التبريد الموجود فوق رائس القرص و منه يصب على قطعة التشكيل التي تعمل عليها ليعود مرة اخرى الى حوض التبريد و في حوض التبريد سوف تجد مصافي اسعى دائما لتبقى نظيفة :
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت لايصال الفكرة لك .


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اصبت اخى فى توصيل الفكره ولكن يوجد بعض المعلومات عليها منها 1/10 حصان او 1/4 حصان اقصد hourse power انا لم ارى شئ مثل هذا من قبل انا ارى عدد الاحصنه فردى ولا اعلم معنى هذا ياريت التوضيح وشكرا جداا على توضيحك


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*اصبت اخى فى توصيل الفكره ولكن يوجد بعض المعلومات عليها منها 1/10 حصان او 1/4 حصان اقصد hourse power انا لم ارى شئ مثل هذا من قبل انا ارى عدد الاحصنه فردى ولا اعلم معنى هذا ياريت التوضيح وشكرا جداا على توضيحك*​


----------



## kareem moh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل هذا ليس من 1 الي 4 او من 1 الي 10 ولكنة يعني 1 علي 4 من الحصان اي 0.25 من الحصان وبالمثل مع ال 1/ 10 اي تعني واحد علي عشرة من الحصان 
وشكرا لك


----------



## سيد عدوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب هذا الجزء خاص بمضخة التبريد عند التشغيل فك هذا الجزء وتأكد انه مركب جيدا من الداخل فالربما قد تم تفريغة من قبل المستخدم الاول


----------



## م/احمد الغريب (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل عندنا بشركة كيما باسوان مخرطة ذى دى تماما. ودى فعلا طلمبة التبريد وتحت امرك باى استفسار على الرقم0102443449


----------



## eltony (19 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك على المخرطه انا ممكن اصلخ لك اى عطل فى المخرطه ولكنى لازم اشوفها ختى اتمكن من تحديد الاعطال واى مشاكل فيها


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aboyousf28 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

البيانات ده بتاعت الموتور الخاص بالتبريد 
والدبرياج هو هو دبرياج السياره ولكن يزيد عليه منطقة عكس حركه فى بعض المخارط


----------



## mohamed19 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أعتقد أن الحل الامثل هو الرجوع إلى كتالوج الماكينة


----------



## احمد الحوارثي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mfatehy80 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز الصورة لطلمبة تبريد ربع حصان وطبعا علشان تشتغل الطلمبة دى لازم تملا الخزان بسائل التبريد اولا /اما بالنسبة للدبرياج فانا عندى مخرطة مصانع حربية الدبرياج فيها زى دبرياج الموتوسيكل يتم معايرته بمسمارين و فى حالتك دى لا اتوقع ان المخرطة فيها عيوب ولكن هناك امر غامض عليك انصحك بالاستعانة بمتخصص و يا حبذا لو كان من الشركة اللى اشتريت منها المخرطة


----------

